# lessons for 20 year olds?



## Msixty (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been looking for a place to take some lessons on snowboarding for a few days now and all of them seem to be focused on children, 16 and under and sometimes a little older. As a rather tall and rough looking 20 year old just starting out I feel more then a little awkward with the prospect of taking lessons with a group half my age. Admittedly I know nothing about the actual age range of attendees of snowboarding lessons, but I've seen no evidence of a really spread out age range at such lessons, are they really made up mostly of children or are the parks just advertising it like that?

(I apologise if this seems like an insubstantial question or problem, but it strongly affects the upcoming season for me)

Also, I live in the Oregon/Washington area (I get around) if you know anywhere I could go that would be good.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Msixty said:


> I've been looking for a place to take some lessons on snowboarding for a few days now and all of them seem to be focused on children, 16 and under and sometimes a little older. As a rather tall and rough looking 20 year old just starting out I feel more then a little awkward with the prospect of taking lessons with a group half my age. Admittedly I know nothing about the actual age range of attendees of snowboarding lessons, but I've seen no evidence of a really spread out age range at such lessons, are they really made up mostly of children or are the parks just advertising it like that?
> 
> (I apologise if this seems like an insubstantial question or problem, but it strongly affects the upcoming season for me)
> 
> Also, I live in the Oregon/Washington area (I get around) if you know anywhere I could go that would be good.


I took lessons at White Pass, I was the second youngest in the group of people. I was 32, my BIL was the youngest at 24. My daughter took lessons last year up there and she is 9, she was the youngest in her group and the only kid. If you are really worried about the age range, maybe you should look into getting a private lesson.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Msixty said:


> I've been looking for a place to take some lessons on snowboarding for a few days now and all of them seem to be focused on children, 16 and under and sometimes a little older. As a rather tall and rough looking 20 year old just starting out I feel more then a little awkward with the prospect of taking lessons with a group half my age. Admittedly I know nothing about the actual age range of attendees of snowboarding lessons, but I've seen no evidence of a really spread out age range at such lessons, are they really made up mostly of children or are the parks just advertising it like that?
> 
> (I apologise if this seems like an insubstantial question or problem, but it strongly affects the upcoming season for me)
> 
> Also, I live in the Oregon/Washington area (I get around) if you know anywhere I could go that would be good.


Call the specific ski schools when the season starts tell them that you don't want to get put with the kids. Most ski schools try to segregate the teenagers, tweeners, and kids from the actual adults. If need be take a private lesson, sure it costs more, but having 1 on 1 time is essential. Also talk to Snowolf on here he's an instructor in Oregon and I'm sure he could point you in the right direction of what you need.


----------



## Msixty (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I'll definetly be looking at Mt. Hood as an option as that was a place I as going anyway this year, I just might see you out there!

One more quick question, I'm 6'2" and 260lbs, 13 size boot, it won't be any trouble finding rental gear that fits will it?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

260 @LK$#()*%&()*@#% lbs!?!?! Nah, just kidding. You'll be fine.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I took lessons when I was 19, I was the youngest in the group. As far as rental gear goes, you will be fine, they will just rent you probably a 168w board. I'm 6'2" and 300lbs, and I've never had any problems. Have fun!


----------



## Msixty (Aug 4, 2009)

funny cifex funny lol

well that's all I needed to know, thank you to everyone for the help, I hope to see some of you on the snow this season!


----------

